# Leisure Battery



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello

Hopefully someone can help. I put the m/home on EHU a couple of days ago to top up the battery. Noticed a smell of sulphur today from the leisure battery. Control panel shows both Vehicle & Hab battery to have 12v & 11.8v charge. Van Bitz battery master fitted to the system - Have green light. Hab battery drain showing to be nearer high when it's normally showing low, everything is switch off?? Van starting ok - Is leisure battery ok?

Many thanks

Hiddenseven


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Neither reading is high enough for a good battery. I would expect to see at least 12.6v or higher on a battery that has been charged and rested.

Not being familiar with the Battery Master, does one battery try to keep the other topped up automatically?

I would start by replacing the hab battery and see where you go from there.

JohnW


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you

Yes the Battery Master does keep the other battery topped up.

Do I have to replace the battery like for like or can I replace with a sealed battery? If that makes sense!

Cheers


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would replace with a lead acid battery. They are less fussy about charge rates and apart from checking them every now and then are uncomplicated. A new battery should last some while before needing to be topped up providing your charging system is working as it should.

JohnW


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The smell suggests one or more of the cells in the leisure battery is/are failing. The smell is hydrogen sulphide gas being given off. If the battery feels unusually warm during charge, this is another indicator of failure. Switch off and don't try to charge it again - replace. You can use flooded lead acid, sealed lead acid or gel, depending on the charger's capabilities. Just make sure that any charge-profile switches have been set to the correct setting for the battery used.


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> .... Switch off and don't try to charge it again - replace. You can use flooded lead acid, sealed lead acid or gel, depending on the charger's capabilities. Just make sure that any charge-profile switches have been set to the correct setting for the battery used.


I've stopped charging it now & spoke to my dealer as I was unsure which battery to replace it with. Dealer hopes to sort me out on Saturday morning.  I was trying to avoid that option due to location & time.

Charger automatically charges both batteries on EHU I think, will I be ok to but EHU on to put the fridge on as I plan to use MH over the weekend?


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> .... Switch off and don't try to charge it again - replace. You can use flooded lead acid, sealed lead acid or gel, depending on the charger's capabilities. Just make sure that any charge-profile switches have been set to the correct setting for the battery used.


I've stopped charging it now & spoke to my dealer as I was unsure which battery to replace it with. Dealer hopes to sort me out on Saturday morning.  I was trying to avoid that option due to location & time.

Charger automatically charges both batteries on EHU I think, will I be ok to but EHU on to put the fridge on as I plan to use MH over the weekend?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

You may have a switch on the battery charger unit which you can switch off so it won't be charging whilst you're on EHU for your 'frig. On our Autosleeper Pollensa, near the rear of the wardrobe floor, there is a round white plastic cover over a round hole, through which can be seen the glow of a green light. By removing the cover, we can reach an on/off switch on the battery charger unit. Worth a check to see you have the same set-up on your Nuevo. If it is, remember to switch it on again when you have the new battery fitted!


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Doh!! thank you, yes there is a switch on the charger which is accessible via the hab seating..simples

Clearly not thinking straight on this one at all!


----------

